# Routine Physical V code



## amh@yahoo.com (Mar 6, 2012)

Thoughts: Can the colonoscopy be billed V76.51 as  a screening when patient comes in for routine checkup, (presenting with symptom) or bill the medical diagnosis for the colonoscopy?

I have a pat. hpi- present for routine physical also has occassional abdominal discomfort and cramping suspicious for constipation. x-ray revealed stool, (she is a candidate for colonoscopy and will be scheduled as part of todays visit). assessment-routine health maintenance exam, no notable findings of long-term healthcare issures. The pat. scheduled for colonoscopy given her recent persistence of constipation, has longstanding constipation and x-ray confrims presence of obstipation today.

Billed the 99214/564.1 irritable bowel, V70   mammagram and other xray screening...the colonoscopy billed as 45378-icd-9...787.99 involvement of digestive.., 569.89 disorder of intestine.. 

tks


----------

